# 3 large shark carcasses wasted



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Found 3, 5-6ft shark carcasses laid up next to each other at the MOB Sunday. They were too far up the tide line, sombody must have dragged them there. They were all perfectly in line with each other.

No fins cut off, just 3 whole sharks. Why would someone do this? 
Did you and your buddies laugh and watched them take their last breath while flipping around on the beach? Did you take pictures of your catch, post them on your facebook page, drink a few beers and forgot to throw them back?
Friggin idiots.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Over the last few weeks, I have posted PLENTY about this practice. All I get in the way of answeres is......."Shut Up Old Man"........"Jr Game Warden A-H".........."It's HIS shark, he can do what he wants"....


Best of all, If you try and post about the "ONE PER DAY" limit or minimum size....here they come.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

If you see them breaking the law drop a dime. Not all dead sharks on the beach are caused by fishermen but yes three in a row like that is no accident.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Some idiots don't have respect for nature.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

That's too bad. Unfortunately, shark fishing attracts some trashy people to the sport. The fact that most people are uneducated about sharks doens't help either. I've had countless people question my sanity when I tell them that we catch and RELEASE sharks. They think it is crazy to put it back in the water. They don't realize sharks are just another fish. I'm an avid catch and release sharker, but I also respect peoples rights to keep their legal catch. This however, is a blatant waste of game. Too bad you weren't able to catch the guys in the act.

I've been called jr game warden many times on this forum for pointing out people keeping illegal catches when it comes to sharks, but if someone had a limit of undersized specks i'm sure they would crucify the person. I don't get it.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> Over the last few weeks, I have posted PLENTY about this practice. All I get in the way of answeres is......."Shut Up Old Man"........"Jr Game Warden A-H".........."It's HIS shark, he can do what he wants"....
> 
> Best of all, If you try and post about the "ONE PER DAY" limit or minimum size....here they come.


Sounds like you've been hanging around in the Bluewater board. Some of their regulars fish the tournaments and zip-tie the vag to prevent pupping, haul them in to weigh, then go dump them in the ship channel for the county to dispose of on our dime. 

Few weeks ago my son caught an 8'4" Hammerhead that died during the fight and got tangled up in the jetty rocks, felt like a kick in the gut all night long and I didn't sleep a wink. I took the kayak out at daylight and managed to retrieve everything but shark stunk like hell already so the meat was no good. I don't understand how these people live with themselves that kill them on purpose, I **** near quit shark fishing forever that day because I felt so bad and there's not much we could have done to change anything.

As for the Jr wardens I'll say this, don't leave a Hammerhead dead on the beach while waiting for TAMU to contact you back to see if they want it or not. Turtle Patrol WILL call the law when they see it and you'll have some explaining to do.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Sad....


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

morons


----------



## Sharkintrey25 (May 31, 2012)

**** that ****** me off I hate when ppl do that


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Am I the only one that no matter what type of fish I let go? I don't keep anything! Ever!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I found the carcass of a big ray, say +4' across on the beach at Mustang Island SP at sunset Sunday night. Whoever caught it cut off the wings and left the rest for others to deal with. We found it when my daughter tripped over it in the dark. Not cool.


----------



## OneOverX (Jun 5, 2013)

If you catch people doing **** like this or hauling shark species that aren't to be removed from the water up on the beach please call 1-800-792-4263 and report it. That is the Operation Game Thief hotline.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

fishNwithfish said:


> Am I the only one that no matter what type of fish I let go? I don't keep anything! Ever!


Yes. I hate going to the store to buy fish after I just released a bunch.



histprof said:


> I found the carcass of a big ray, say +4' across on the beach at Mustang Island SP at sunset Sunday night. Whoever caught it cut off the wings and left the rest for others to deal with. We found it when my daughter tripped over it in the dark. Not cool.


Sounds like somebody used that for bait and left it. Sometimes I wonder if coyotes and ***** drag dead stuff up out of the surf though. I've seen them patrolling the waterline.


----------

